# Floyd County reports...



## cooker338 (Sep 19, 2009)

I live in the armuchee area and we have seen a lot of does moving and a nice buck came out at about 2:30 last thursday but was in the field not in the woods. The does have done all but give us a shot so for now we still have no blood on our arrows. One things for sure we have a ton of acorns falling right now and the deer are hitting them hard!...Good start for deer season for us so far. Lots of deer sightings just none in range yet. Anyone else have any reports for Floyd?


----------



## cooker338 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone hunt in Floyd County?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 26, 2009)

yea we are on a big club with land in floyd, chattooga and bartow. havent seen many deer so far this year.  I saw several thursday morning, all does, i killed one of them.  but other than that they dont seem to really be moving good yet


----------



## JDAWG (Oct 14, 2009)

Best buck cam pics in a while from a friend thats hunts the rome area. My spot in floyd still showing doe movement and young bucks. Hope all this changes Sat.!!


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 16, 2009)

*floyd count*

I will be going in the morning.  Weve had great pics. so far, but do to working out of time I havent hunted yet.  I will post results of this weekend on Sunday.


----------



## cooker338 (Oct 17, 2009)

sounds good guys. glad to see someone posting something about the floyd area. I went this morning and seen 3 does. No bucks yet. hopefully see one soon.


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 18, 2009)

I hunted dunaway gap national forest 3 different days this week M/L hunting,with nothing to see but red fox squirrels.My son saw 3 does last Sunday and a small six Tuesday. Opening day of gun season was exceptionally weak in the shooting. I heard around a dozen shots all day.


----------



## Roger T (Oct 18, 2009)

i hunt floyd,chattooga counties & its been real slow.


----------



## cooker338 (Oct 23, 2009)

Seen a couple of 4 pointers chasing this afternoon. I think they are getting geared up. Still a little early here. I don't believe the 4 pointers would have known what to do if they caught her.


----------



## cooker338 (Oct 26, 2009)

Deer are starting to move more. I seen a spike, 6 point, 2 does, and a bobcat yesterday morning. None seemed to be rutting yet. The does were following the bucks. ha. anyone else seeing any movement?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Oct 27, 2009)

yea I have been seeing a lot more deer since my last post.  I have killed another doe and let a lot walk . I have also seen several bucks.... two weekends ago everybody that hunted my club that morning saw several young bucks ... I saw one get after a doe. but the hocks are starting to turn around Rome.


----------



## robbieR (Oct 27, 2009)

I hunt property on 411 still looks like alot of night movement, See alot of signs, but not alot of deer. also have property in wax looks like things are picking up in that area. keep hanging in there


----------



## sunnydaleslim (Oct 27, 2009)

Our club in the Coosa area isn't seeing much action except for does. A young six pointer has been the largest thing spotted so far. Some of us are off for 2 weeks beginning Friday so hopefully the sightings (and killings) will pick up. We do have tons of acorns on the ground but the few does that have been killed are full of peas and turnip greens from the food plots.


----------



## mmcneil (Oct 30, 2009)

Went  last weekend and saw the bigest buck I've every seen in the woods.  I couldnt get a shot , but could of shot a doe that was 50 yds behind him.  I havent see any rubs  since they lost velvet.  But they seem to not be moving much because there so much food out there.  My camera on a food plot only has 2 does in the past week at 2:00 in the afternoon, the rest were at night, but no good deer.  Other trails are staying busy by little deer, but I'm looking for meat(doe) or a wall hanger. I just hate to shoot a doe and think the big boy was 1 hour behind. I will update later this week.


----------



## anicho (Nov 2, 2009)

*Chasing*

hunt the floyd polk line seen a few does and a spike lots of rubs and seen the first scrape yesterday


----------



## Benkwik (Nov 2, 2009)

been hunting the wax area and I havent seen much.... I got picked for berry wed - sat, I look to get a big one.... got just the place....


----------



## mtstephens18 (Nov 3, 2009)

yea im looking forward to that hunt too ... we kill deer every year.... i just hope to have a few less people walk in on me this year


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 13, 2009)

I went the weekend before last in the rain and only saw a few does.  My buddy had a nice 8pt come in on him at daylight, but he wasnt quite a shooter.  With the leaves falling off this past week it should really open up the woods for a lot more sight.  Hopefully they will be moving in the moarning.


----------



## hunter johnson (Jan 25, 2010)

i hunt on are land right beside dunaway gap on the haywood side and there are no deer at all!


----------



## brkbowma (Jan 26, 2010)

hunter johnson said:


> i hunt on are land right beside dunaway gap on the haywood side and there are no deer at all!


----------

